
DuckRails 1.0.0 released - iridakos
https://github.com/iridakos/duckrails
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

